# Zufall: Zahlen Reihenfolge



## Rendar (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich will ein Programm schreiben. Das soll bestimmte Zahlen zb. 10, 63, 83,75 immer in einer anderen Reihenfolge anzeigen. Das mal die 10 mal die 63 u.s.w. angezeigt wird.

Wie mache ich das am besten?

Mit dem RND befehl generiert der sich ja selber irgendwelche Zahlen.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus ;-)


----------



## Shakie (14. Juni 2004)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann soll immer eine von x Zahlen angezeigt werden, oder? (zum Beispiel 1,45,53,44,6,234,0 oder 99 ?)
Das könnte man so machen:
	
	
	



```
Dim intZufall As Integer
    Const AnzahlZahlen As Integer = 10
    intZufall = Rnd * AnzahlZahlen
    'Jetzt wurde eine zufällige Zahl zwischen 0 und 10 ermittelt.
    'Nun lassen wir eine unserer bestimmten Zahlen anzeigen:
    Select Case intZufall
        Case 1
            '-->bestimmte Zahl Nr.1 anzeigen (zum Beispiel 25)
        Case 2
            '-->bestimmte Zahl Nr.2 anzeigen
        Case 3
            '-->bestimmte Zahl Nr.3 anzeigen
            'usw.
    End Select
```
Bevor du die Rnd-funktion verwendest, solltest du allerdings einmal *Randomize* aufrufen (zum Beispiel in Form_Load):
	
	
	



```
Private Sub Form_Load()
    Randomize
End Sub
```
Randomize initialisiert die Zufallszahlenfunktion, damit nicht immer die gleichen Zahlen rauskommen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Juni 2004)

Erstell mit den vorgegebenen Zahlenwerten ein Array und hol dir dann mit einer Zufallszahl einen zufälligen Index aus dem Array.


----------

